# GFC People's Choice Winner



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 15, 2022)

Just a little addendum to the Grand Fiction Challenge. Non Serviam, the overall  winner, has also claimed the People's Choice prize after winning the poll with 5 votes.

Many congratulations to NS, who I believe is the first to claim this particular double.


----------



## Non Serviam (Mar 16, 2022)

Good Lord.

My story wasn't that good, it doesn't deserve all this!


----------



## NajaNoir (Mar 16, 2022)

It really was that good. You deserve it.


----------



## Non Serviam (Mar 16, 2022)

Report of Agent N:  I have successfully infiltrated the forum.  No-one suspects I'm an impostor.  Thanks to a lucky victory in one of the tribal games, I have been accepted as a 'writer", whatever that might truly mean.  I continue my attempts to find out.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 17, 2022)

Well done, Non Serviam. Awesome work.


----------

